

You're not bad...for a girl (2006) - nashequilibrium
http://blog.golemon.com/2006/01/youre-not-badfor-girl.html

======
wiredfool
From 2006.

~~~
nashequilibrium
It's weird that i didn't notice that, it was in my Zite feed and the comments
are all dated 2013. The heading has been adjusted with 2006.

